# Etsy Soap Photo Thief



## ohsoap (Dec 10, 2009)

Got permission from another forum to share this. 

Quote from the dish
"A customer of mine told me that this new seller on Etsy who just joined today, used my Lemon Verbena CP soap photo without my permission on her MP product page. Check this out:

My Lemon Verbena
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=36320699

Tropical Breeze
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=36437087"

The seller is morningstarorganics.  There at least 2 other photos that were stolen.  Please check to see if any are yours.


----------



## krissy (Dec 10, 2009)

i don't see any of your photos that match hers so hopefully she has learned her lesson about stealing and taken them off. i am sorry that she stole from you, i can tell you put tremendous effort into your pics.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 10, 2009)

They weren't mine, the post was from the dish, I asked if I could share it here as there were 2 other stolen photos on there, and might be more.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 10, 2009)

That's really disturbing. Stealing the photos and trying to pass the work off as his/her own.

Jude


----------



## carebear (Dec 10, 2009)

The excuses the perpetrator gave for her theft were absurd.

Please, anyone who sells soaps should look through this seller's offering to see if any of your pictures have been stolen.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 10, 2009)

BTW: That seller took everything down.


----------



## carebear (Dec 10, 2009)

I believe Etsy came down hard on her.  Apparently they did not believe the excuses either...


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm glad to see that etsy took action.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 11, 2009)

This can be circumvented by adding something like "copywrite 2009 [your company name  here]"  or even just putting a sign with your company name in the photo in such a manner that it would be difficult to cut it out  to your photos before posting.  I realize this won't stop all theifs, but will certainally slow them down as they're not likely to want to take the time to edit out the wording.

I need to that with mine but my pics aren't nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## bala (Jan 9, 2010)

I have same problem is eBay.
Some Hong Kong and China sellers do it to us.
They copy my photo and items from etsy.com, http://kudosrichard.etsy.com
I am in Taiwan and we desing all soap molds by ourselves.
We are successful let copy cat down in China web site but not in eBay.
The biggest Chinese auction web site take action in 5 days.
eBay,  we wait and wait ............ until end of worl.  I guess.

I report  to eBay 4 times and they told me that I did not sell such soap molds "NOW" in eBay.  So, they don't much care abou it.


Sometimes, selling to China, you must check and check.  They do pay higher price once.   And,  you will lose more in that market.


----------



## madpiano (Jan 10, 2010)

bala said:
			
		

> I have same problem is eBay.
> Some Hong Kong and China sellers do it to us.
> They copy my photo and items from etsy.com, http://kudosrichard.etsy.com
> I am in Taiwan and we desing all soap molds by ourselves.
> ...



bala I just had a look at your etsy shop. It looks great, love your molds and stamps, but your text-parts are a bit difficult to understand. I know, english is not your first language and it is way better than my chinese, but give me a shout and I can try to translate it better for you. 

I am sorry to hear your problems with ebay. Many people have gone away from ebay due to really bad customer service and permanent charge increases, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. If the other person is using your company name though to trade, you could try and threaten them (probably not possible if they are in China) or ebay with legal action.


----------



## bala (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL.......
madpiano,  My English text  is really confusing some buyers.

And yes, please help me out, please convo me from etsy.com
or [email protected]

You will get a free gift.
We are looking for craft fair or show in USA in 2010.
We need to face customers to know what are demands in USA market.

For a case study,  
There is different law in China.   You will find same trade name as yours in China.  Yes,  it is.   
When this moment is coming, you will know that you are famous in China, otherwise, why they have to copy a "nobody" and you will headache about it again.
So,
The copy cats are able to cut your company name from photos and paste their own name.  It is very easy use software to chage evidence.


----------



## madpiano (Jan 11, 2010)

I have sent you an email - don't worry about the gift


----------

